# Creating Flash "movies"



## chaosxcomplex (Nov 24, 2010)

Now I have been asked to try to learn how to create Flash media. I have no idea where to begin, and google has turned up that the flash software has to be purchased. 

Is there a freeware system to create flash animations? I'm going to be doing this for a website, probably nothing too complex, but time will tell.


----------



## The Munk (Nov 24, 2010)

I doubt there are any 3rd party freebies.
Flash is an Adobe product. (Formerly a Macromedia product before Adobe bought the company)
I'm guessing your gonna have to buy it.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah there's no free software.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 25, 2010)

Exactly what are you doing that you need to use Flash for?


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 25, 2010)

chaosxcomplex said:


> * I'm going to be doing this for a website, probably nothing too complex, but time will tell.*





Xaios said:


> Exactly what are you doing that you need to use Flash for?


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Nov 25, 2010)

Honestly, I don't know the specifics. I've joined a group called The West Coast Ghost and Paranormal Society, and the head guy asked me to learn video editing and possibly flash animation. The video editing is coming naturally, probably due to my experience with Cubase and the fact that I constantly rag on movies/music videos/etc that have shoddy editing.


----------

